# Crooked Island Tarpon



## Geaux Fish

Guys I really need some help on this one! Is it worth trying to catch these beautiful creatures since the water is so bad? I know where crooked island is but not sure what area I should go. I've been fishing with a guide in carabelle but I just bought a new boat and really want to give it a try! Does anybody have some advice they can share.... I'm gonna be in Panama City all weekend so figured I could hopefully take my luck over to crooked island for a chance? Thanks in advance


----------



## panhandleslim

Get a local captain on your first trip.


----------



## Geaux Fish

I thought about that....


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury

You can launch at Crooked Island depending on bow big your boat is. Its a sand ramp on Tyndall land, if your boats very heavy it may be a problem getting it back out. Next best bet is to run down the beach from PC. If you use the sand ramp be careful, its bad shallow for a good distance, especially on low tide.


----------



## hsiF deR

Geaux Fish said:


> Guys I really need some help on this one! Is it worth trying to catch these beautiful creatures since the water is so bad? I know where crooked island is but not sure what area I should go. I've been fishing with a guide in carabelle but I just bought a new boat and really want to give it a try! Does anybody have some advice they can share.... I'm gonna be in Panama City all weekend so figured I could hopefully take my luck over to crooked island for a chance? Thanks in advance


Go talk to Ricky at Howell. I have been tying to get over there for the last two weeks. If you come out the pass and look for bait you will likely see tarpon roll.

If your not familiar with CIS you need to be extremely careful. I have run aground over there in my kayak. Hahaha


----------



## tailfisher1979

Better find out the times tyndall closes the sound for drone launching. You may be told to leave by the air force boats as soon as you get out there.


----------



## NoMoSurf

Just launch at Mexico Beach ramp. Only about a 5-6 mile run to the mouth of crooked. Tyndall ramp is 4 miles or so of shallow treacherous water.

I've been fishing that area for 10 years or so. Never seen a Tarpon... But I have heard they are there.


----------



## standrew

Call Jason Giles. 850 572 1124


----------

